# Dolphin and Wahoo?



## ikinya6 (Aug 11, 2007)

My friend just came back from So.Car. with some "dolphin" (mahimahi) and wahoo.  I'm not a big fish eater (but I wanna be).  I've learned to eat fish (when I have to) but never to really enjoy it.

I want to enjoy this stuff, but haven't found any good smoking or grilling tips.  Would these be better just grilled with spices and lots of marinade or butter or would they be better smoked? (I like anything smoked, so this may be a stoopid question.)


----------



## ozark rt (Aug 11, 2007)

The only time I've ever had Mahi-Mahi was in Hawaii and it was fried but it was a very delicious meal. Here is a site that has a few recipes, one being a lime-grilled mahi-mahi recipe. Good luck and let us know how you cooked it & how it turned out.
http://www.activeangler.com/resource...mahi_index.asp

Here's one more.
http://www.recipezaar.com/recipes/mahi-mahi


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm sure gypsyseagod will be along soon to help. On the West coast mahi-mahi is known as Dorado, I think that includes the big islands too.


----------



## sdpj (Aug 11, 2007)

the best fish i ever had was "ohh noo" that some buddies and i caught on wake island with a "guide" who knew noo english.  look up wake island on google and youll understand.  the "chow hall" cook made us up sashimi with it that night and brought it to the bar.  i will never forget that place, coolest place ive ever been to.

SdPj


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 11, 2007)

i is here. if the cuts are around 1" thick thats perfect for smoking.my personal preference for the wahoo is just brush on a little olive oil a little ground black pepper sprinkled on the fish w/ a touch of garlic & smoke it that way. the mahi-marinade overnight in plain old italian dressing w/ a bit of cilantro & quick grill it (if thin fillets), add lettuce,tomato & mango salsa for awesome fish tacos, or lightly brush w/ mayo,sprinkle w/ basil & garlic and squeeze of lemon/lime juice for smoking it. mahi also makes awesome ceviche.i know richoso has a great recipe for that.


----------



## peculiarmike (Aug 11, 2007)

Had some really good mahimahi grilled down in the Keys. Have not had wahoo.
But I will highly recommend the grilled mahimahi.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 11, 2007)

forgot to add this recipe of mine. "smoked wahoo dip" 
6oz. smoked wahoo
1 pkg. philly cream cheese
1 clove garlic
6 pitted black olives
dash of white wine
grind all together in food processor-serve w/chips or crackers
(i like mine on mini garlic toasts)


----------



## robbo (Aug 11, 2007)

Never cooked these, but in Africa we had a large fish called Nile Perch or Capitaine. I would buy them around 5-7 pounds, scale and clean them, rub them in oil and pepper, stuff some lemons and onions in the cavity and slow cook / smoke them about 8 hours in a round Weber barbecue. Using just a few pieces of charcoal at a time. After about 5 hours the fish was done, but a bit too moist. After the eight hours it was firm, but not dry and all the neighbors would drop by to ask for a taste. They never got any, but our guests always raved about it.


----------



## ikinya6 (Aug 11, 2007)

As I said, I'm not a fish eater.  But after reading some of these comments, I'm kinda gettin' a hankerin' fer some grilled dolphin.  I was afraid to get it out of the freezer for this smoke, so it'll have to wait a couple of weeks, but I'll fer sure let y'all know how it turns out.

One other question... when smoking fish, does it affect the flavor of any of the other meat?  I mean, should I smoke it by itself, or is it ok to put in on with ribs and roast?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 11, 2007)

it shouldn't, just be sure if you're smoking it to put it @ the far end-it'll still be done faster,or put it on about 2-2.5 hours(depending on the thickness)before the other is done.


----------



## doc (Aug 11, 2007)

I believe ono=wahoo, and indeed it is very tasty, although I've never had it raw.

I am looking forward  to eating  some when I get to Kauai in October...


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 12, 2007)

doc got it right. 
ono=wahoo (also slang for anything that is great)
mahi=dorado or dolphin(not flipper)
ahi=yellowfin tuna
not hawaiian but nontheless.... ling=cobia=lemonfish
shark(australian)=man in the grey suit


----------

